# 270



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if a 270 caliber is powerfull enough for moose


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I've heard it is tho I have never killed a moose with a .270 before. It also depends on your ability to make the shot.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

It will turn one inside out. :wink:


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

I heard once from an old hunter that a .270 was designed for taking elk and moose :huh: , me personally i would go bigger but I have no doubt that a well placed shot would easily do the trick


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

Place your shot but why risk it


----------



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

Load it up with 150's and you will knock a moose over no problems.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I killed a moose using a 270 & 150 grain Nosler handloads with no problem what so ever.

Shot placement is key. No quartering shots and don't try to bust heavy bone, hold on until you get the critter flat broadside & standing still, then put it right behind the shoulder.

He won't fall right over and don't be surprised if doesn't react at all. Just stick him again, and again if needed. He'll simply do a slow motion collapse in a few seconds as long as you put your shots in the heart/ lung area.

Were I to have the opportunity again, this time I would use my 7MM Remington or better yet, my 338 Win Mag, neither of which I owned back in the early 90's when I drew the moose tag. I killed a big bull elk with that 338 a couple years ago and it was an impressive performance, just sledged him.

BTW, moose don't seem to have anywhere near the will to live & toughness of elk, or even whitetail deer...


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

The only moose I've ever killed was with a .270 and 150gr. Stone dead. Just think of the thousands of moose that have been killed in Canada with a .303


----------

